# Martin mx-550 huntsman



## flamethrower (Dec 15, 2004)

Any information about a Martin mx-550 huntsman recurve would be appreciated.Particularly-Years of production,reccomended brace height,value in good to excellent condition,etc.Thanks for any help. :thumbs_up


----------

